
America After Climate Change, Mapped - jonbaer
https://www.citylab.com/environment/2019/12/green-new-deal-atlas-climate-change-mcharg-center-maps-model/603415/
======
jdsully
Very odd they feature earthquakes so prominently on their map of supposed
climate change effects. There is very little evidence to suggest climate
change has any affect on the frequency of earthquakes humans can feel.

“We’re simply not in a position at this point to say that climate processes
could trigger a large quake.”

[https://climate.nasa.gov/news/2926/can-climate-affect-
earthq...](https://climate.nasa.gov/news/2926/can-climate-affect-earthquakes-
or-are-the-connections-shaky/)

~~~
whinythepooh
The article is written by a political activist. Might as well include solar
activity and locust plague map to demonstrate how much the world is on fire.

------
gmuslera
How climate change will affect the frequence or intensity of eartquakes?

I agree that, on current predictions taking already know effects, heat, floods
and hurricanes should increase.

And, as we are getting into new global conditions compared with historic
records, we may face other negative effects due to feedback loops and
unexpected interactions, but I don't know how that will affect eartquakes,
unless it forces people to move to areas where they are more common.

~~~
torstenvl
It was demonstrated pretty convincingly over a decade ago that variations in
atmospheric pressure can increase fault activity.

[https://www.nature.com/articles/nature08042](https://www.nature.com/articles/nature08042)

~~~
radmarshallb
In addition, there is a newly discovered phenomenon called a stormquake. As
storms become more powerful due to climate change, we may also see increased
seismic activity.

[https://www.nationalgeographic.com/science/2019/10/new-
seism...](https://www.nationalgeographic.com/science/2019/10/new-seismic-
phenomenon-discovered-named-stormquakes/)

~~~
whinythepooh
Those are slow earthquakes that can be ignored
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slow_earthquake](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slow_earthquake)

Also there are already hurricanes in the map legend. Nobody would notice a
little earthquake during a hurricane.

------
DoreenMichele
If sea levels rise, the coastline should change. This map isn't really
reflecting that.

~~~
eanzenberg
Sea level is only going to rise by a few feet. How can a map reflect such a
small change?

~~~
DoreenMichele
Large parts of Florida are not much above sea level. Some articles have
explored that with maps already, for example:

[https://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/images/4818/elevation-
of-s...](https://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/images/4818/elevation-of-southern-
florida)

~~~
eanzenberg
Worst case is 2.5m rise by 2100, which is half the smallest change in your
link.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sea_level_rise](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sea_level_rise)

~~~
DoreenMichele
The link I posted isn't predicting what the future looks like. It's about
dealing with flooding and storm surge.

You asked how it can be mapped. It absolutely can be mapped.

------
djohnston
im definitely nitpicking but earthquakes should be yellow and wildfires red.
are earthquakes actually impacted by climate change?

~~~
radmarshallb
It seems more and more likely.

[https://www.nationalgeographic.com/science/2019/10/new-
seism...](https://www.nationalgeographic.com/science/2019/10/new-seismic-
phenomenon-discovered-named-stormquakes/)

------
nkkollaw
Seems like the Green New Deal (since they mention it in the article) is more
about socialism than not the environment..?

I'm wondering why people are still using that term.

~~~
dubcanada
What part of the Green New Deal is socialism?

~~~
eanzenberg
The restructuring of the economy?

